# kernel error message



## nedry (May 11, 2017)

Hi, 
During a compile I got the following output in /var/log/messages

```
May 12 00:33:57 bsdtest kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 1134368 usec to 1101743 usec for pid 7 (soaiod1)
May 12 00:33:57 bsdtest kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 186221252 usec to 180866877 usec for pid 6 (rand_harvestq)
May 12 00:33:57 bsdtest kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 121 usec to 117 usec for pid 5 (sctp_iterator)
May 12 00:33:57 bsdtest kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 689840490 usec to 670001375 usec for pid 4 (cam)
May 12 00:33:57 bsdtest kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 80683 usec to 78359 usec for pid 13 (geom)
May 12 00:33:57 bsdtest kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 17769537168 usec to 17261479194 usec for pid 12 (intr)
May 12 00:33:57 bsdtest kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 4487034735 usec to 4362239138 usec for pid 11 (idle)
May 12 00:33:57 bsdtest kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 461009 usec to 447750 usec for pid 1 (init)
May 12 00:33:57 bsdtest kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 15058684 usec to 14625592 usec for pid 1 (init)
May 12 00:33:57 bsdtest kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 326164850 usec to 318018091 usec for pid 0 (kernel)
```
Could someone explain what's going on?
Thanks
nedry


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2017)

Is this on a virtual machine? In that case try add this to /boot/loader.conf:

```
kern.hz=100
```


----------



## nedry (May 12, 2017)

Yes its on a virtual box vm


----------

